
How a startup is solving the problem of Daily Commute just with a team of 10 - psrsharma
EasyCommute an Hyderabad (India) based AI based ride sharing platform is solving the major problem of employee commute with its tech and man power, reducing the time and cost of the commuter to reach office. And also provides the safe and secure transportation system to women. This startup is making a huge revenues just with a small team of 10 members.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;easycommute.co
======
gus_massa
It looks like a normal minibus/charter company. We have a few hundred of them
here in Argentina. At least here, they are not solving the daily commute
problem, it is still a mess.

------
psrsharma
[http://easycommute.co](http://easycommute.co)

